# Attraction to your own race?



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

Choose the BEST answer.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I voted for multiple. If every man in the world died except for me I would come through for the human race and do everybody.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Multiple races.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Wouldn't you get better answers with a private poll where you're not asking people to expose something they may be embarrassed/ashamed of? If I _were_ only attracted to a particular race (whether my own or another), I sure wouldn't want everyone to know that.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Point?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Point?


To weed out the prejudice people?:b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> To weed out the prejudice people?:b


If only. :|


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> To weed out the prejudice people?:b


I'm quite sure you're joking, but yeah, just because someone only finds a certain race attractive doesn't mean they don't respect every race or have anything against them. ^^; It's just preference, what's natural to us.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Person is perhaps a minority that is attracted to whites or is white and attracted to minorities..and they want to know their chances of finding someone that is of a another race...since they find it hard to connect with people period..and sometimes people of other races have been options before but they have never dated them before either...so how common is it to date other races then? what is the rough percentage of others that are interested or those that are okay with it?

Yes, I've been attracted to other races. And its just fine to date and marry other races I think.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I am a guy and I am mostly attracted towards my own race...I fail to see how this makes me prejudiced, I have just noticed that, as a heterosexual white male, I am mostly attracted to females who are also white (er, actually come to think of it I find asians pretty attractive, maybe i should of voted multiple)...there are some black females who I have been attracted to, but generally I am more attracted to white females. I notice that most white guys have white girlfriends, most asians have asian partners, and most blacks have black partners...to me this suggesgts that _most_ people are, infact, _mostly_ attracted to their own race (which makes genetic sense, go read _The Selfish Gene_ by Richard Dawkins cause this aint an evolutionary biology thread), and that perhaps many of the people voting "multiple races" are doing so because they see some connection between racism and sexual attraction and are voting for reasons of political correctness.

I'm entirely attracted to the opposite gender....does this make me homophobic?


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

I'm sexually racist. I'm not attracted to black women. The only black women that I find attractive are white looking black women like Halle Berry. It's not something I have any control over it. I've meet black woman that I've kind of flirted with and that I've developed a crush on but then I *fantasize about *them and they end up involving white women.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

multiple races


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

I've dated only locally so my past BFs were either purely Filipino or mixed (White/Chinese). I had a very positive experience with the mixed-race bf, it made for an interesting change culturally and on top of the personality he was also attractive. I admit to being very curious about dating men from another culture, I think I'm kind of tired of my own (there are a lot of cultural traits I also grow weary of and I don't feel very connected to it). So I guess in my case it's less race than culture when it comes to checking the "multiple races" box.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

_I'm a girl and I am attracted to multiple races._


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i'm a guy and i am mostly attracted to my own race. i don't find black or asian women sexually attractive even if i think they are very beautiful. other races like latino, i am attracted to but less so than to my own race.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm attracted to multiple races, but I'd prefer sticking with white girls in case there's an accident. If I'm going to have kids, I'd prefer they look like me.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's something I find weird about this subject.

I live in LA and the Mexican women here are crazy for black guys but the black guys don't care. All the black guys want here is blondes or black women. Meanwhile the Mexican women are lining up for them.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm mostly attracted to my own race, but it wouldn't be a deal breaker if they were of another race provided I find them attractive.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

LALoner said:


> I voted for multiple. If every man in the world died except for me I would come through for the human race and do everybody.


lol, best answer in this thread.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I should be the ambassador of race relations. I'm attracted to 'em all.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am attracted to humans, though some might say I'm not a part of that race.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

MichaelWesten said:


> I'm attracted to all races, but I have a strong preference for hispanic women.


I'm a Hispanic woman (er, maybe only half) with a strong preference for Michael Westen.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I am almost always attracted to my own race. There have been times when I've been attracted to black males though, and I believe if I found someone whose personality I loved I wouldn't care what race they are. 

I don't see anything wrong with someone being attracted to their own race only. It's not like they are saying they wouldn't befriend people of other races or see them as inferior. I'd be completely cool with having a friend of another race. I just can't help it if I'm normally attracted to whites.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I think it's because some members had been rejected by others from their own race,,

I think non of u'll ever marry someone from a diff race!,, sorry but this is how things r in life.. :no


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

it's normal to marry someone from a diff race/nationality as I'm living in a big city:boogie,, still I feel it may ceate a lot of problems in the future, usually from people around.. :blank

still, I think non of u'll really marry someone diff..:no


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Riiiiiight.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

mulitple.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

_I'm a (white) girl and I am mostly attracted to other races.

_Though I'd make an exception for Matt Damon lol :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Some Mexican girls are pretty. I am a one race man. Nationality, now that might be something different.
Ladies - si son mexicanas, llamenme! If you're Hungarian, call me! :lol


----------



## ScorpioGirl (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm white but I have brown hair (naturally blonde) and brown eyes. I am mostly attracted to guys with blue eyes. In fact the only guys I've ever dated had blue eyes. I am not attracted to any other races. Sorry.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I voted _"I'm a guy and I am mostly attracted to other races"_ since although I'm black I'm mostly attracted to white women. I attribute that to my surroundings more than anything else, I've been around white people more than blacks my whole life. It's not to say I don't find some black women, or other races for that matter attractive, it's just that my strongest attraction is to white women.

In terms of the significance of attraction it's not racist or discriminatory to say you only like your own race with regard to potential partners, it's simply being honest. It's one of those things that just is what it is


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I've only ever been attracted to my own race.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> In terms of the significance of attraction it's not racist or discriminatory to say you only like your own race with regard to potential partners, it's simply being honest. It's one of those things that just is what it is


QFT. I hope some people aren't being honest because of so-called "white guilt".


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

SWM seeks SWF


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Blu said:


> ...and busty Asian girls.


Do want!


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

I admit I have a slim attraction to my race, though I never dated anyone outside my race. I have flirted with lots of others though


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

I find it strange when people as a rule, do not consider people of their own race attractive. I've come across a lot of Asian girls who have straight up said that they only date white guys.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

kos said:


> I'm sexually racist. I'm not attracted to black women. The only black women that I find attractive are white looking black women like Halle Berry. It's not something I have any control over it.


Same here. The unfortunate thing is that the girls who've really liked my lonely *** have been black. Damn irony.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

_I'm a guy and I am attracted mostly towards my own race.

:blank
_


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm white and I am primarily attracted to white and Latina women.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm a *black* girl and I am attracted to multiple races


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm black, and I'm attracted to all races.

I do seem to have a preference for hispanics & asians, though.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Nathan18 said:


> I'm black, and I'm attracted to all races


 ^


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

LALoner said:


> I voted for multiple. If every man in the world died except for me I would come through for the human race and do everybody.


Best answer.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm white and I've been attracted to multiple races, but I have a preference for white, Hispanic and Indian men.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

MichaelWesten said:


> Oooh la la!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm asian and I seem to have a preference to asian and white girls.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

white male attracted to all races...but there's something about darker skinned women (african, hispanic) that makes my head turn!


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm Chinese and I'm alright with guys of any race.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm generally only attracted to my own race.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Generally my own race. White. I don't see anything wrong with it. I'm not being racist, its just attraction. I mean, it makes sense genetically, that most would be mainly attracted to their own race. I have been attracted to other races but its rather rare.


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

multiple, i've been attracted to both lighter and darker features. doesn't really matter.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

White, attracted to multiple races, but some more than others TBH.


----------



## RJF (Mar 29, 2010)

White male, most attracted to white girls, but I don't have a problem with most Latina or Asian girls. Not too big into black girls, but that's just a matter of preference. 

That's not mentioning that I live right down the road from both Flint and Detroit, and most of the black girls around here carry AIDS the way that camels carry Arabs. 

/end racism


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

RJF said:


> That's not mentioning that I live right down the road from both Flint and Detroit, and most of the black girls around here carry AIDS the way that camels carry Arabs.
> 
> /end racism


 :sus


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm a girl...I mean woman who is mostly, generally attracted to my own race. I'm white. Except one time when I was younger, I dated a Latino.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm into attractive faces, I don't care what colour they are painted.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am primarily attracted to white girls. I can find people in most all races I wouldn't mind having sex with, but I think white girls look the best. There also is family disapproval, my family originates from Tennessee so you get the picture.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

kenny87 said:


> There also is family disapproval, my family originates from Tennessee so you get the picture.


I hate that crap. My grandpa really threw a fit when one of my cousins started dating a black classmate. They eventually got married and he finally shut up about it, thankfully.

As for my preference - white>latina>black>asian.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

People tell me I'm Asian even though I can hold my liquor and drink a quart of milk a day.

If it's true that I'm "Asian", then most people I am attracted to are not Asian. It's hard to find Asian women who play sports, spend most of their time outdoors, are loud and speak their minds, before they're spoken to. I know of a few who are Asian, but most of these women tend to be what people around here call "Black", "White", "Latino" or "Other".


Oh and BTW has anyone noticed that most people are attracted to Asian women and Black men, but most people aren't attracted to Asian men and Black women?


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

I think someone who is half black and white are extremely pretty. I'm especially attracted to Hispanic guys, Asian guys, but it's hard to date someone of a different ethnicity because usually they dislike white girls. 

but my weakness would be really pale pale pale guys with dark hair I find myself dating guys of that nature and I don't do it on purpose either.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Visionary said:


> I think someone who is half black and white are extremely pretty. I'm especially attracted to Hispanic guys, Asian guys, but it's hard to date someone of a different ethnicity because usually they dislike white girls.
> 
> but my weakness would be really pale pale pale guys with dark hair I find myself dating guys of that nature and I don't do it on purpose either.


Hmm from my experience almost everyone wants to date White girls, but White girls are the least likely to want to date non-White guys. The stats at OKCupid say that 54% of White women on their site strongly prefer their own race. Maybe the Hispanic and Asian guys you like just think that you wouldn't be interested in them so they're not going to bother making a move on you.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^ IMO more people are attracted to other races as well as their own but are afraid to date them so exclude them altogether in these kind of polls. If you have low self-esteem and care about everyone's opinions, you're certainly not going to date outside your race. 

Even people who own up to being attracted to another race but have self esteem issues are going to find it hard to date them. 

So basically if more people didn't give a **** about what other people think, we would see mixed couples everywhere. I'm not excluding people who are genuinely attracted to their own race, that goes without saying.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I don't really understand this whole 'race' issue.

...I don't know.
I've only had one boyfriend in my life and he happened to be 'white'; although his family background 3 generations before they came to Canada was of Spanish descent. I've only been sexually attracted to one person before and I don't think race had anything to do with the initial attraction.

There are beautiful people all over the world; all different shapes, sizes and colours. Who f*cking cares? XD


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

I adore colors.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

LALoner said:


> Here's something I find weird about this subject.
> 
> I live in LA and the Mexican women here are crazy for black guys but the black guys don't care. All the black guys want here is blondes or black women. Meanwhile the Mexican women are lining up for them.


I always thought that Black men, generally, were not attracted to blonde women. I also thought that Black men would generally prefer a Latino woman (Amerindian origin) over a White woman.



> I notice that most white guys have white girlfriends, most asians have asian partners, and most blacks have black partners...to me this suggesgts that _most_ people are, infact, _mostly_ attracted to their own race


This is definitely true, in my opinion.

In my teen years, I wasn't even _remotely_ attracted to White women. I rarely ever came across a White woman that I thought of in that way, the only ones I could develop feelings for were the unusually nice, friendly ones. In fact, at times I was barely attracted to even light skinned Black women. I experienced a lot of racism and that may have had something to do with it but I loved dark skinned Black women like crazy, they were so exotic and magical looking to me. Then when I was 20 I developed this 'thing' for White women, maybe because I had suppressed any urge I would have had for them for so long that they became 'forbidden fruit' to me. After that, I tried to force myself to prefer Black women out of loyality but I was just turned on by the differences in skin tone between White women and myself (I'm Black by the way). I don't know how long that lasted, years, but I'm not attracted to *most* White women (I have a regular crush on one who I talk to online though). I know this is racist but bad experiences are usually exaggerated by racial and ethnic differences and it's hard for me to think of WW romantically if I associate them with people who mistreat or disrespect me. Then again, most people where I work are Indian, Chinese, Middle Eastern and Latino, a few other Black people, and I can't stand them either. I'm so distrustful of people in general that there aren't many women of any race who I am attracted to but the few that I am are usually something other than Black or White (Latino, Asian,) or really sweet, innocent, ultra feminine Black/White girls. Things would be a lot easier if I preferred Black women like I used to but I have no control over it.


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

I'm normally only attracted to people of my race.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

I find all sorts of ethnicities _attractive_, but I'm sexually attracted to white men. I'm bi-racial (black and white) with some Choctaw and Cherokee Indian. I've always been more sexually attracted to white men. My husband is white.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Men from the human race are attractive. I do find some men from my race attractive, but I prefer them with slightly lighter skin(tan/olive skin than very dark skin). I generally prefer medium skin with dark hair and many ethnicities in this world have this trait, so I'm not particularly concerned with race.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I'm Asian and if I was exclusively attracted to my own race, I'd be screwed because there isn't many people that look like me in my area. I find many of them attractive though since I tend to find dark hair more attractive than lighter shades although light complexions aren't a deal breaker. However given the demographics in my area (mostly white), I've only been involved with people outside my race. So far, I'm the only Asian girl in my classes that are full of white dudes lol, so that's what I have to choose from.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

KittyGirl said:


> I don't really understand this whole 'race' issue.
> 
> ...I don't know.
> I've only had one boyfriend in my life and he happened to be 'white'; although his family background 3 generations before they came to Canada was of Spanish descent. I've only been sexually attracted to one person before and I don't think race had anything to do with the initial attraction.
> ...


I feel the same way.

One of the last girls I dated is black (and I'm a plain vanilla white boy lol). I have dated outside of my race before that too, and I don't really have a preference....I mean, I don't go up to her before our first date and figure out if her skin tone falls within certain guidelines. I don't ask for her family history to find out how black or Asian or white or whatever she is. But most of the women I've been with have been white...it's just not a prerequisite for me, to have her also be white. It does not matter to me other than that I am anxious at times about other people's perceptions. And...just to clarify, if anyone has a problem with me dating outside of my race, I honestly do not give a ***. It's more your problem if you think that way, not mine. But I would worry about being harassed, her being harassed, being targeted just because of that. But I honestly don't think most people care and if they do, most keep their opinions to themselves. They're usually too chicken**** to voice their opinions if they're that racist, or have a problem with it.

Looking at my history, at who I've been with, I do seem to get with blondes more though for some reason, though I don't really have a thing for them so Idk where that comes from, and darker skin can be a turn on for me...whether it's a pale white girl with a nice tan, or a woman with just a naturally darker skin tone. *shrug* Idk where that comes from either.

I think if you want to only date within your own race, that's fine, but you're excluding millions, billions of fine, beautiful girls from other races. But that's your choice.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

:yayTaste the rainbow! Lol. :group


----------



## FluffyHAT (Sep 8, 2016)

I have grown up around nothing but blacks that along with worldstar has turned me off all blacks. I suppose it's hip-hop culture I'm against but I'd love to settle down with a white or Asian person and make / adopt some mixed kids 😀

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

In where I live, people just have similar characteristics. There are not really extreme differences between people. So, it's not something I think about often. I can't really have a preference on this in where I live. I have preferences on facial features mostly.


----------



## Comeatmebro (Sep 7, 2016)

Only latinas, and they have to be mestizo. Dated a white girl once. Never again


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

People who voted are probably all dead now.


----------

